# make buildworld fails on.... /games



## stoomaroo (Mar 5, 2010)

After successfully rebuilding my /usr/src using [CMD="csup"] -g -L 2 cvs-supfile[/CMD] , and wanting to re-build a custom kernel, I started using the magic "11 steps".

Unfortunately, when I get to the [CMD="make"]buildworld[/CMD] stage 1.2 ("bootstrap tools"), the [CMD="make"]buildworld[/CMD] fails as it cannot :


```
===> games/fortune/strfile (obj,depend,all,install)
cd: can't cd to /usr/src/games/fortune/strfile

*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src.
Error code 1

[snip]...
```

As this machine isn't going to host anything close to a game...or a social app, or my brother's uncle facebook account -- how can I avoid this "game" problem?  Or do I simply *have* to have all the sources in order to [CMD="make"]buildworld correctly?[/CMD]

I used to be able to [CMD="make"]buildworld[/CMD] normally.  Since my "csup" i've been unable to do so.


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD sun.somebody.ca 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Mar 4 14:03:33 EST 2010    stoomaroo@sun.somebody.ca:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MY_FIRST_SUN_V7 sparc64
```
-stoomaroo


----------



## Jago (Mar 5, 2010)

If your building configuration doesn't explicitly request that games NOT be built, the build process is going to attempt to build them and if your source tree lacks the required parts, will fail for obvious reasons. Just obtaining the sources only for the parts you want build doesn't work if you want a custom system, you need to setup your build environment accordingly.

from _man src.conf_


```
WITHOUT_GAMES
             Set to not build games.
```


----------



## stoomaroo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Well, I found my next reading lesson.*

Many thanks.


----------

